# Android 4.0



## miheckman

Hey guys I was wondering if anyone knows if we will be getting the ice cream sandwish on the start

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skylinez

In order for there to be ICS on this phone and the Charge the RIL (Thing that makes data work) needs to be released by samsung or "cracked".. I say we should all sign a petition to get this done by samsung but I doubt a lot of people will sign it and it probably wouldn't work.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## fixfixmon

Also that we would do without your magnificent idda


----------



## redwizard69

Sadly, Samsung has said repeatedly, Ain't Gonna Happen!! Strat just isn't a priority for them for some reason. Hell, I'd be happy with Honeycomb at this point!!


----------



## miheckman

I talk to a samsung rep and they said it should get it but they didn't know when

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nagmier

miheckman said:


> I talk to a samsung rep and they said it should get it but they didn't know when
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


They have already released roadmaps for ICS upgrades on ALL devices that are getting it... and guess what... the Strat isn't on the list... face it that "rep" lied to you to get you off the phone/out of the store period... there are no plans... hell we don't even have a 100% Stock Odin,


----------



## ciscogee

nagmier said:


> They have already released roadmaps for ICS upgrades on ALL devices that are getting it... and guess what... the Strat isn't on the list... face it that "rep" lied to you to get you off the phone/out of the store period... there are no plans... hell we don't even have a 100% Stock Odin,


Does anyone know if team black hat has a leak?


----------



## The Boots

Yeah, Strat is essentially like the other Galaxy S phones. Personally, I'd even be happy with AOSP Gingerbread at this point. My wife is starting to really despise TouchWiz.


----------



## ben7337

The Boots said:


> Yeah, Strat is essentially like the other Galaxy S phones. Personally, I'd even be happy with AOSP Gingerbread at this point. My wife is starting to really despise TouchWiz.


the charge has a gummyrom. It might not be true stock, but I think it can replace touchwiz in look and most stuff. I mean replacing the launcher is super easy, and theming is always possible. If I knew how right this instant I'd have made a much more stock looking gingerbread theme for the phone by now, but dealing with finals and seriously uneducated on such things so far.

There are also a couple themes for the tweak roms. Maybe those would replace a decent bit of the touchwiz look and feel. What is it about touchwiz that bothers her?


----------



## dwitherell

Gummy is stalled out on the charge currently (has been for quite some time). There are other options - and some of those have crept (or are in the process of creeping) over to strat-land. There will likely be a Gingerbread AOSP theme coming at least, just not sure when.

Also - making some headway on the "buginess" of tweaked as it has been referred to... I'm testing it on the charge at the moment, and if it works well there I'll be moving it on over to the strat. The good news - if this works it won't affect any theme work that has been done for tweaked 2, which is nice as there isn't much there yet so I'd hate to be the one to cause delays.


----------



## kevincat3556

What about one without working data? would wifi still work without the RILs? I bet it would


----------



## _bag_

dwitherell said:


> Gummy is stalled out on the charge currently (has been for quite some time). There are other options - and some of those have crept (or are in the process of creeping) over to strat-land. There will likely be a Gingerbread AOSP theme coming at least, just not sure when.
> 
> Also - making some headway on the "buginess" of tweaked as it has been referred to... I'm testing it on the charge at the moment, and if it works well there I'll be moving it on over to the strat. The good news - if this works it won't affect any theme work that has been done for tweaked 2, which is nice as there isn't much there yet so I'd hate to be the one to cause delays.


Do you and the other Charge developers/themers have any sort of IRC/etc hangout? I'm pretty new to this whole community, so it'd be really helpful if I had a place to ask questions and try to help out.


----------



## dwitherell

_bag_ said:


> Do you and the other Charge developers/themers have any sort of IRC/etc hangout? I'm pretty new to this whole community, so it'd be really helpful if I had a place to ask questions and try to help out.


Yep - on AndIRC charge folks can be found in #charge and strat folks can be found in #stratosphere.


----------



## _bag_

dwitherell said:


> Yep - on AndIRC charge folks can be found in #charge and strat folks can be found in #stratosphere.


Excellent! I'll be sure to pop in and introduce myself later today.


----------

